# Free Sketches of your Betta.



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

Soo I did a quick sketch of a Betta the other night and 
decided to do a few for free, just because it'll help with my color 
skills. I've always drawn in graphite, pencil, or ink, always black and 
white. I could definitely use the color practice. =] I'll take 3-5 people 
at a time only because the sketches are usually a bit time consuming, and 
take me a couple days. I'll need [if you can] a larger picture of your Betta
fish so I can see colors/details ect. You can e-mail the desired picture 
to me or post them on here, or whatever you wish. One sketch per person at a time please. 
They're free! I realize this one is not the best of sketches,
the Pectoral Fin/Shading is a bit off but I realized that once the fish was already in the process
of being colored and therefore permanent. :evil: Anyway, let me know!

E-mail - [email protected]

Sample -


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Please draw Breme.


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, I definitely will! Thanks for the pictures. =] I'll get back to you in a couple days! It should be finished by then.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Could you do Count Manzeppi, please? :3 Your art is to die for!! 8D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could I have one of Ellis?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can i have one of Q-Tip?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Can you do Kinzoku for me?


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll get everybody's done within the next few days. =] You all have VERY beautiful fish! RowdyBetta, do you have a picture of your fish? You could either e-mail it to me, or post it here. If it's on your profile just tell me which one. Anyway, please give me a little time, I'm too much of a perfectionist lol. You'll definitely get them though. I'll post the drawings here once they're finished! =]]


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Lynzee said:


> I'll get everybody's done within the next few days. =] You all have VERY beautiful fish! RowdyBetta, do you have a picture of your fish? You could either e-mail it to me, or post it here. If it's on your profile just tell me which one. Anyway, please give me a little time, I'm too much of a perfectionist lol. You'll definitely get them though. I'll post the drawings here once they're finished! =]]



Thank you so much! ^.^
There are some in here: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10050


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Would you be willing to do my new girl, she isn't named yet, hint hint


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

If you have time could you draw my new betta Krusa? (Also my avatar) She has two little orange dots on her head if you can't see


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey can't draw my 3 bettas?

Here's my new betta, he has no name yet





Inferno







Sunny





Thanks


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

When you have time could you do Peeta? I understand if you don't have any spots.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Draw mine, ill post pics later


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeesh, guys -- I think OP might be getting a little overwhelmed!

Beautiful piece, OP!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Can you do Milo?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Can u draw all 3 of my fish? Posted pics above


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

You are soooooo talented OP! Love your work!!! Don't be afraid to tell people if you're a little overwhelmed.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i would like a spot when you next open up..thank you


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

wow you sure have a lot of drawing to do. it's ok if these drawings are a little late because, well, we all know you'll be a bit stressed.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

You do great work! I have two fish that I think might be really great for color studies! Neither are decisively named yet, but here are their photos:





Here's a clearer photo of the halfmoon/plakat. He's flared in the one above, so it's a nicer pic in my opinion, with the red from his gill. Feel free to use this picture for reference on the head details that got blurred though!



I'd love to see what you do with these two!


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey everyone!! I first want to apologize that I've taken soooooo very long to get back to you guys with the sketches. My life got a bit complicated with a family emergency, but I have squeezed some art time in there, and I have 3 so far [Out of the first 5]. I'm back on track now that my time will be my own, and I really hope you all enjoy them! I definitely appreciate the compliments about my artwork, and the free sketches help with my colors and blending. I've always been terrible with colors and paint ect, but I'm hoping this really helps me inprove, and most of all I hope you guys like them! 

Here's Ellis, Mazeppi, and Q-Tip [in no official order]. =] I apologize if they're absolutely horrible and you don't like them lol I was having a hard time getting the colors right and scales are very difficult to get right, so that's why I chose to do these 3 first, they either had basic coloring or ones that I was able to figure out. On some I did improvise a bit and they probably look nothing of the real color/fish but I hope they're alright to your eyes! =] Anyway, I should finish the 4th and 5th I've collected then I'll get to the rest! I'll make something of a list now in a second post. Enjoy, and again I'm so sorry!


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful! I love Ellis!


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, so here's my list so far, just so I can get somewhat organized. I'm terrible at keepin track, so this will help. I'm gonna add the 9 people that have posted so far. After the 9 are finished, I'll add another few or whoever else is left. As one poster said, don't be afraid to say I'm overwhelmed, so now I'm saying that I am a bit overwhelmed! haha But I'm glad that all of you have asked me to sketch your fish for you and I do appreciate all the lovely compliments. As you've probably noticed it does take me some time to get them finished, and sent out. It's because I'm always trying to get them just right and sometimes I do end up having to settle, so of course some will be easier than others, but either way, I hope you all enjoy them. Anyway, Here goes the list.

1.LebrontheBetta - Breme Currently working on him! His color is very hard to get right, because he's transparent. I might have to settle on some pale yellows. 

2. a123andpoof - I actually had to start him over because I messed up the scales. 

3.tilli94 - She's a beautiful fish! I LOVE the orange. I'm not sure what I'd name her. I'll get back to you on that. =]

4. ismintis - I'd love to draw her =] She's so pretty. Different design of colors and such on her body! 

5. Bettacrab - Nice Bettas! I'll get them to you when I can. =] I'll probably do them one at a time, and post in between others who have one sketch. Sound alright?

6. Peetathebetta - I'd love to sketch him for you too! I'm just posting a list down so everyone knows that I can be organized and aren't sitting here wondering why I'm taking forever haha. 

7. BailMint - He's a very awesome looking fish! I've yet to draw a crowntail but I'm sure it'll be both challenging and cool. =]

8. Mybabyjets - Just send me a larger, detailed photo of your boy or girl and I'll get to it.

9. Critternut - Thanks for the awesome compliment! =] I love love love the colors of your fish. I'll get them to you sometime soon, hopefully! lol. And thanks for posting the 2 different sides of the 2nd fish, that really helps me determine the obvious details and whatnot. Thanks!

Anyway, thanks again for the beautiful/lovely compliments! Please keep in mind that it takes me some time to get them finished considering Bettas have many different colors and characteristics. They'll be finished eventually though, so please try to stay patient! =]]


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks so much I can't wait, they are all beautiful! Take your time though it's no rush


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, for sure no rush!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

thanks for the drawing of Q-Tip. I like your colors, even though i think Q-Tip is more purple than red. Great work!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You! Ellis is absolutely perfect


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I am inspired now I think. Once I'm done cleaning my iguana cage and sweeping the house I think I'll try to do some work with my own betta photos. I've used watercolors before, as well as acrylics and pastels and colored pencils, I think pastels might look really lovely. Or watercolor pencils, those could be pretty neat for bettas. Maybe I'll draw something up!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

critternut, your first betta is soooo beautiful, if you entered it in a contest of the month, you might win. I'd vote for you.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll do that, thank you!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Fabulous work! If you want to fit Stetson or sushi in one day?i have quite a few pictures in my albums. (It costs me too much to attach pictures to my posts) 

QTIP I just love the name (and fish)


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks  I agree crowntail a are a bit more challenging to draw lol love your work!


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate the compliments! And yes, Q-Tip's color was difficult to get right, it was supposed to be a lighter purple, but it didn't work out that way :-?. Colored pencils are hard to blend considering they don't smear, but it's a technique I'm trying to get right or at least attempt to haha. My sketches look completely different in color, and I'm not happy with them, they look animated. :evil: I guess that's the process in developing certain skills or wannabe skills haha. 

Anyway, Breme is a VERY challenging fish to draw. :frustrated: I couldn't get his colors right, everything just looked sort of out of place, so I decided to do him in black and white pencil [which is what I'm used to]. I hope that's okay. :-( I'll eventually go back to him and attempt to add colors but until then, I hope you're alright with B&W.

Cowboy, I'll add yours to my list now 

[If Anyone else wants B&W, let me know.]


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Good job great drawing. And black and white is cool! I often look at people's photographs in black and white and sometimes I like them better. It still captured the subject. Thanks for adding me!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Ps your colour ones are beautiful too


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha it's okay.  Thanks, he looks pretty! I like the shade. ^.^


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you please draw my unnamed betta no pics yet I will post it later


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful! B&W is stunning


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my GOSH!!!! 8D I LOOOOVE Manzeppi!!!!!!! (Lol, I'm crazy late xD I was gone for a few months)


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

I love love love your work  They would make great tattoos, whenever you get the chance it's no rush, could you do Tiger <3. There's really no rush I love seeing all the other drawings too, so jealous


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Omg those are so good. When I'm able to take a pic could you draw one for me.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

if you can can you do one of malibu?


----------

